# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Vera e Vjetër dhe Vera e Re

## Matrix

_36 Përveç kësaj ai u tregoi një shëmbëlltyrë: "Askush nuk qep një copë të një rrobë të re mbi një rrobe të vjetër; përndryshe gjendet me rrobën e re të shqyer, dhe pjesa që u hoq nga rroba e re nuk i përshtatet së vjetrës.

37 Dhe askush nuk shtie verë të re në kacekë të vjetër; përndryshe vera e re i pëlcet kacekët, dhe ajo derdhet e kacekët shkojnë dëm.

38 Por duhet shtënë vera e re në kacekë të rinj dhe kështu që të dyja ruhen.

39 Askush që ka pirë verë të vjetër, nuk do menjëherë verë të re, sepse ai thotë: "E vjetra është më e mirë"".

Luka 5_

Keto vargje per nje kohe te gjate kane qene nje mister per mua.
Cfare ka dashur Krishti te thote me kete shembelltyre?
Kush eshte Vera e Vjeter dhe Vera e Re?

Ju ftoj te dikustojme...

----------


## deshmuesi

I dashur vella MAtrix.

 Po perpiqem shkrutimisht te jap nje pergjigje per te te ardhur ne ndihme, por gjithmone nen mesim te Frymes se Shenjte.

  Kryesisht JEzusi eshte duke folur per dy dhjatat: dhjaten e vejter dhe ate te re. Kur JEzusi erdhi ne izrael, ai e gjeti popullin e tij te mberthyer ne rregulla dhe religjione, te cilat maskoheshin nen emrin e ligjit te Mojsiut. Kreret e paditen JEzusin, si nje shkeles te  regullave dhe vete ligjit te Mojsiut.  Cfare pane ata konkretisht ne njeriun Jezus? Ata shikonin se Jezusi filloi te shpallte veten e tij nje me Perendine. Po keshtu pane se Jezusi nuk ndiqte zbatimin e ligjit permes rregullave strikte qe ata dhe shkruesit i kishin vene mbi krye izraelit. Psh, ata pane se JEzusi asnjehere nuk shkoi ne tempull qe te ofronte nje qingj per mekatet  e tij. Pra ata mendonin se, si ka mundesi qe nje njeri i tille mekatar, te mos beje fli ne tempull per mekatet e tij? Pikerisht mendime te tille bene qe kreret te marin vendim per te vrare Jezusin, per te cilin mendonin se ai ishte nje mashtrues, i cili po e largonte popullin e tij nga zbatimi i ligjit te Mojsiut dhe nga beslidhja qe Perend ia kishte bere me Abrahamin. 

Me fjalet: askush nuk qep nje arne te re mbi nje stof te vjeter, JEzusi tregon se, nuk mundet te vish ne paqe me Perendine, duke " adoptuar" dissa regulla te reja me ato te vejtra. Pra stofi i vjeter ne koncept do te thote dhjata e vjeter, dhe stofi i ri do te thote, dhajata e re.  JEzusi deshmon se, nuk mund te besh nje "arnim" te tyre, dhe ne fund te mund te vish ne Perendia. Fakti eshte se, me ardhejen e Jezusit, dhajat e Vejter e mbaroi misionin e vet. Kjo nuk do te thote se ajo eshte e pavlefshme. Por qe te dallosh ndryshimin po te sjel nje fakt qe ekziston midis ketyre dy dhajtave. NE dhjaten e vjeter, mekati falej permes gjakut te flise qe ofroje mbi altar. Ndersa ne dhajetn e re, falja e mekateve u be permes gjakut te Krishtit,  njehere e pergjithmone. Pra JEzusi ketu tregon ne menyre te shkeqlyer se, nuk  mund te bejme nje "arnim" midis  dhjates se vjeter dhe asaj te re, qe do te thote: ne njeren ane te cojme fli ne tempull per shlyerje te mekateve, dhe ne anen tjeter te kerkojme falje me ane te gjakut te Krishtit derdhur ne kryq. Jezusi thote se vetem njera eshte e denje dhe e vlefshme, pikerisht vetem Gjaku i Krishtit, sepse asnje "arnim" nuk te sjell  ne kete perfundim.  Nese ti do te mbash dhjaten e vejter, ashtu si izraeli eshte nde sot), atehere falje nuk mund te kesh ne emer te gjakut te KRishtit, sepse kjo u arrit vetem ne dhejaten e re. Pra Jezusi ketu ben ndarjen ku na tregon se, e dh.vjetra iku qe te vinte e reja. 

Kjo nuk duhet mare sikur dhajta e vjeter me nuk vlen.  Dhaja e vjeter  ishte hieja e asaj qe do te vinte, thote Pali. Pra JEzusi na deshmon se, nese qendrojme ne dhajten e re, atehere e vejtar e ka MBARUAR misionin e vet, asnje "arnim" nuk sjell frut, sepse e reja erdhi per te perfunduar te vjetren, pa te cilen nuk mund te vinte e reja.

  E njejta llogjike eshte edhe per kaceket e vjeter dhe te rinj. Jezusi thote se ne nuk duhet te bejme te pavlefshem kaceket e vejter dhe ata te rinj, por duhet ti ruajme, ne menyre qe te kemi VEREN. Pra i gjithe qellimi eshte VERA.

 Ndersa epr te piren e veres se vjeter me ate te re, JEzusi tregon se, sa e veshtire eshte qe te pranojne dhjatene  re, ata qe qendrojne vetem ne dhjaten e vejter. Dmth, izraeli sot.

----------


## Matrix

Vella Deshmues,

Te falenderoj per pergjigjen ne kete teme.


Ashtu si e kuptoj une, nga konteksti i diskutimit qe paraqitet ne ungjill, Krishti flet per nxenesit e Gjonit. Ata kishin pire "Veren e Vjeter" (judaizmin) dhe nuk mund te beheshin dot pjese e Veres se Re. Ndaj Atij i duhej te gjente "Kaceke te Rinj" ku mund te derdhte "Veren e Re". Ne rast se Ai do e derdhte Veren e Re, ne kaceke te vjeter, ato do caheshin. Keta kaceke te rinj ishin nxenesit e Tij, te cilet kishin pak ose aspak lidhje me Judaizmin (Peshkatare, Taksambledhes, Prostituta).

Pra keto jane dy pune te ndryshme te Zotit. Judaizmi ishte puna e dikurshme e Zotit, por tani kjo vere ishte vjeteruar dhe fermentuar nga natyra e rene njerezore. Zoti po fillonte nje pune te re, ndaj duheshin njerez te rinj, qe nuk ishin te ndikuar nga puna e vjeter. 

Gjoni ishte izraeliti me i zellshem, me i devotshem nga te gjithe. Krishti e lavderon ate duke e quajtur njeriun me te madh qe ka lindur nga gruaja. Por ai u fokusua, mesa duket, tek Reformimi i Judaizmit, dhe jo tek ndjekja e Krishtit.
Ndoshta Gjoni, me ardhjen e Krishtit, duhej ta kishte nderprere sherbesen e Tij, dhe ta ndiqte Krishtin nga pas, dhe t'u kishte thene te njejten gje dhe dishepujve te Tij. Por, ai nuk mundi dot ta bente kete, sepse ai ishte mesuar me menyren judaike te jeteses. Dy nga dishepujt e tij (Gjoni dhe Andrea) e braktisen Gjonin dhe shkuan pas Krishtit, duke u bere pjese e punes se re te Zotit. 

Tek pyetja qe i behet Krishtit, mesa duket fshihet nje kurth. Farisejte donin qe ose dishpepujt e Gjonit ose dishepujt e Tij, te ishin ne gabim. Por Krishti nuk fajeson askend. Nga njera ane, Ai pohon se misioni i Gjonit mbaroi me ardhjen e Tij, por nga ana tjeter ai nuk i detyron dishepujt e Gjonit qe te vijne pas Tij.  Ai i lejon ata te vazhdojne te shijojne veren e vjeter, perderisa stomaku i tyre ishte mesuar vetem me ate vere.

----------


## aritad

> I dashur vella MAtrix.
> 
>  Po perpiqem shkrutimisht te jap nje pergjigje per te te ardhur ne ndihme, por gjithmone nen mesim te Frymes se Shenjte.
> 
>   Kryesisht JEzusi eshte duke folur per dy dhjatat: dhjaten e vejter dhe ate te re. Kur JEzusi erdhi ne izrael, ai e gjeti popullin e tij te mberthyer ne rregulla dhe religjione, te cilat maskoheshin nen emrin e ligjit te Mojsiut. Kreret e paditen JEzusin, si nje shkeles te  regullave dhe vete ligjit te Mojsiut.  Cfare pane ata konkretisht ne njeriun Jezus? Ata shikonin se Jezusi filloi te shpallte veten e tij nje me Perendine. Po keshtu pane se Jezusi nuk ndiqte zbatimin e ligjit permes rregullave strikte qe ata dhe shkruesit i kishin vene mbi krye izraelit. Psh, ata pane se JEzusi asnjehere nuk shkoi ne tempull qe te ofronte nje qingj per mekatet  e tij. Pra ata mendonin se, si ka mundesi qe nje njeri i tille mekatar, te mos beje fli ne tempull per mekatet e tij? Pikerisht mendime te tille bene qe kreret te marin vendim per te vrare Jezusin, per te cilin mendonin se ai ishte nje mashtrues, i cili po e largonte popullin e tij nga zbatimi i ligjit te Mojsiut dhe nga beslidhja qe Perend ia kishte bere me Abrahamin. 
> 
> Me fjalet: askush nuk qep nje arne te re mbi nje stof te vjeter, JEzusi tregon se, nuk mundet te vish ne paqe me Perendine, duke " adoptuar" dissa regulla te reja me ato te vejtra. Pra stofi i vjeter ne koncept do te thote dhjata e vjeter, dhe stofi i ri do te thote, dhajata e re.  JEzusi deshmon se, nuk mund te besh nje "arnim" te tyre, dhe ne fund te mund te vish ne Perendia. Fakti eshte se, me ardhejen e Jezusit, dhajat e Vejter e mbaroi misionin e vet. Kjo nuk do te thote se ajo eshte e pavlefshme. Por qe te dallosh ndryshimin po te sjel nje fakt qe ekziston midis ketyre dy dhajtave. NE dhjaten e vjeter, mekati falej permes gjakut te flise qe ofroje mbi altar. Ndersa ne dhajetn e re, falja e mekateve u be permes gjakut te Krishtit,  njehere e pergjithmone. Pra JEzusi ketu tregon ne menyre te shkeqlyer se, nuk  mund te bejme nje "arnim" midis  dhjates se vjeter dhe asaj te re, qe do te thote: ne njeren ane te cojme fli ne tempull per shlyerje te mekateve, dhe ne anen tjeter te kerkojme falje me ane te gjakut te Krishtit derdhur ne kryq. Jezusi thote se vetem njera eshte e denje dhe e vlefshme, pikerisht vetem Gjaku i Krishtit, sepse asnje "arnim" nuk te sjell  ne kete perfundim.  Nese ti do te mbash dhjaten e vejter, ashtu si izraeli eshte nde sot), atehere falje nuk mund te kesh ne emer te gjakut te KRishtit, sepse kjo u arrit vetem ne dhejaten e re. Pra Jezusi ketu ben ndarjen ku na tregon se, e dh.vjetra iku qe te vinte e reja. 
> 
> Kjo nuk duhet mare sikur dhajta e vjeter me nuk vlen.  Dhaja e vjeter  ishte hieja e asaj qe do te vinte, thote Pali. Pra JEzusi na deshmon se, nese qendrojme ne dhajten e re, atehere e vejtar e ka MBARUAR misionin e vet, asnje "arnim" nuk sjell frut, sepse e reja erdhi per te perfunduar te vjetren, pa te cilen nuk mund te vinte e reja.
> ...


Dhe se; Arnon nje cope te re ne rrobe te vjeter kush do te kete ruatjen shpirterore pa heq dore nga shpresa misherore. Zoti Jezus, i pyetur mbi agjerimin pergjigjet : Askush qepe stofin e ri mbi copen e vjeter. Dishepujt e donin akoma Zoterine ne menyre misherore qe nga momenti qe druanin ta humbnin ne se do te qe vrare. Eshte per kete qe apostrofon me emrin e Satana dishepullin Pjeter qe donte ta largonte nga pasioni, duke e qortu qe nuk di te shijoje gjerat e Zotit por vetem ato te njerezve.

marre nga http://www.augustinus.it/italiano/contro_fausto/libro_08_testo.htm

----------


## deshmuesi

Gjoni nuk erdhi te beje nje reformim te judaizmit, apo te udheheqe judaizmin. Detyra dhe misioni i Gjonit ishte, te shpallte Mesine, dhe keasaj sherbese i mbeti deri ne fund te jetes, duke deshmuar se Jezusi eshte Mesia, simbas shkrimve, Ligjit dhe profeteve. Eshte jo e sakte te mendosh se, Gjoni i mesonte nxenesit e tij, me nje mesim te ndryshem nga ai i Krishtit. Gjoni deshmoi dhe tha per Jezusin  se, ky eshte Qingji qe i heq mekatin botes. Pra kjo thenie e tij na tregon ne esence thelbin e sherbeses dhe misionit per te cilin ai u dergua. Prandaj dhe Jezusi tha se, nuk ka njeri me te madh se Gjon Pagezor, te lindur nga guraja. Nje fakt tjeter, eshte se, sot po te shohesh religjionet si ai orthodhoks, katolik, protestant e me gjere, ne  konceptin mbi kishen, e mbeshtesin dhe ne formimin e nje  institucioni fetar. Katoliket dhe orhtodhoksit, ne volum,  kane ndertuar ndertesa institucionale kishtare,  ku ne brendesine e  te cilave, kryhen  sherbesa  se bashku me nje sere rregullash, te cilat  mbeshten ne ate cka na meson dhjata e vejter. Por   Jezusi na tregon se, nuk duhet "arrnuar placka e re, me  cope te vjeter". Jezusi thote se, vera e re duhet shtene vetem ne kaceket e rinj. Pra beslidhja e Re ne Krishtin, eshte thelbi dhe mesimi ku mbeshtetet dogma e kishes se Krishtit. Beslidhja e vjeter quhet e mbaruar,  pasi me ardhjen e Krishtit, e perfundoi misionin e vet. Perse ne kishen e pare dhe me pas, deri ne kohen e Konstandinit, ku kishat u bene institucione qe mbroheshin dhe stimuloheshin nga shteti, nuk kishte ndertesa institucionale kishtare te tipit qe shohim sot? Mos valle te krishteret e pare nuk kishin pasuri qe  te ndertonin nje ndertese te tille? Perse Jezusi dhe vete apostutj ne asnje nga letrat e tyre, nuk na japin  misime, se si te ndertojme nje isntitucion te tilla religjioni fetar? Kjo, sepse kisha e Krishtit, eshte TRUPI i Krishtit, dhe eshte nen mision dhe pushtet te Krishtit, dhe jo te botes. Institucionet e sotme fetare, jane ne miqesi me shtetin, ne plot raste mbeshtesin edhe qeverite dhe politikat e botes, duke u fshehur pas fjaleve te bibles qe thote, lutuni per pushtetaret. Pali thote lutuni per pushtetetaret, por jo behuni   me ata.

----------


## Pentakosti

> _36 Përveç kësaj ai u tregoi një shëmbëlltyrë: "Askush nuk qep një copë të një rrobë të re mbi një rrobe të vjetër; përndryshe gjendet me rrobën e re të shqyer, dhe pjesa që u hoq nga rroba e re nuk i përshtatet së vjetrës.
> 
> 37 Dhe askush nuk shtie verë të re në kacekë të vjetër; përndryshe vera e re i pëlcet kacekët, dhe ajo derdhet e kacekët shkojnë dëm.
> 
> 38 Por duhet shtënë vera e re në kacekë të rinj dhe kështu që të dyja ruhen.
> 
> 39 Askush që ka pirë verë të vjetër, nuk do menjëherë verë të re, sepse ai thotë: "E vjetra është më e mirë"".
> 
> Luka 5_
> ...


Me pelqen shume qe te lexoj shkrime te tilla ku mundet te mesosh. Une mendoje se fjelet e Krishtit mund te aplikohen jo vetem ne aspektin shpirteror por edhe ate material. Mendoj se eshte si tip parimi frymeror por edhe praktik, prej te cilit mund te mesohemi. Diskutimi eshte i mire.

----------


## Matrix

Pershendetje Deshmues

Kjo teme eshte hapur para 9 vitesh dhe shume nga ato ide (si kjo qe Gjoni ishte reformues i judaizmit por dhe te tjera qe i kam shprehur tek tema "Eshtrat Tregojne" permes poemave te ndryshme kritikuese) qe kam pasur atehere, sot nuk i kam me. Me kalimin e kohes gjerat qartesohen dhe faleminderit Krishtit, Ai nuk na le ne erresiren e mendjes sone por na ndricon me Frymen e Shenjte!
Ajo qe une i qendroj besnik deri ne fund te jetes eshte qe Krishti eshte Mbreti dhe Perendia im (qe e kam shprehur ne pagezimin tim ne 1991 ne Kishen Orthodhokse), 
Sigurisht Ai eshte dhe Shpetimtari im!
(Idete ne lidhje me Kishen shume here ndryshojne dhe e rendesishme eshte qe Kisha te ndjeke Krishtin ne cdo hap!)

----------

